# Ce qui relève du forum "Bricolo & jailbreak"



## Anthony (19 Janvier 2015)

La cave, c'est bien connu, est l'endroit où l'on bidouille. Mais il y a une éthique du bidouille, môssieur : le bidouilleur (hacker au sens premier du terme), c'est l'astucieux, le débrouillard, le roublard, ma bonne dame. Celui qui sait des trucs, aime mettre les mains dans le cambouis, et faire des choses qui n'étaient pas prévues.

Ce qui veut dire que oui, on pourra parler de jailbreak dans ce forum. Je vous invite néanmoins a plutôt le faire sous l'angle du partage de vos astuces : meilleurs logiciels pour jailbreaker, meilleurs applications alternatives, etc.

Ce forum est aussi l'endroit où vous pourrez venir parler des bidouilles concernant l'Apple TV.

Toute forme de discussion autour du piratage dans son sens de détournement de ressources informatiques, et dans son sens de violation du droit d'auteur, sont formellement interdites dans ce forum : les sujets seront supprimés et leurs auteurs avertis, voire suspendus. Pour être plus clair : toute discussion sur Instalous ou les autres logiciels permettant d'installer des applications App Store crackées seront supprimées.


----------

